# Helping clean up



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I picked up 100lbs of meat (50lbs of beef blend and 50lbs of venison) from Texas Tripe All Meat Dog Food on Tuesday (they met me in Round Rock!). I paid an average of $1.49/lb for this... which is kind of awesome for me 

Anyway!

I came very conveniently packaged in 2lb bags, so I emptied all of the meat chunks (no bags) into my big cooler, along with 6lbs of ground organ (the beef blend includes 10 - 15% organ) and let it all thaw for four days. Finally it was finished and I mixed it all together (with a bowl of room temperature water next to me so my hands wouldn't freeze!) and separated it into gallon bags. I freeze these and my girls go through one bag in about 3-6 days, depending on if I have any pregnant or nursing Moms.

Anyway, long story made short (probably too late for that, LOL) -- here are my girls' cleaning up the cooler for me.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That picture is ADORABLE!!! HAHAHAHAH WOW SOOO cute!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How cute!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

NICE!!!! That is way to cool.. awesome picture.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such good girls cleaning up after mom. Well someone has to do it. It's such hard work.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol nice picture!


----------

